# Blood thinners



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going on a temporary (I hope) course of blood thinners for about two months. If you are on them or have been, what do I have to expect with mountain biking? I would say that there is blood, at least a little branch scratch, every three rides or so. Would this be a disaster on the blood thinner?

Also, anyone done a "cardioversion"?

Aging is not for the timid.


----------



## Stewieftw (Jul 29, 2021)

People with *thrombocytopenia* need to worry about blood thinners. if your doctor prescribed these meds he knows the benefits will out weight the effects.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I rode with my uncle for years, dude was badass and a crazy good rider for his age. He took blood thinners for years. I always and I mean always left towels in my truck when he rode with me. We'd be stopped visiting and he'd look down blood dripping all over, no clue when or how it happened. I'd follow your doctor's orders and just make sure you've got towels and Band-Aids with you when riding.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been thru a cardioversion with medications not the shock kind.
I was on blood thinner for 4 weeks for both AFIB I had. A scratch is not an issue. If you get a cut then it will bleed alot. I cut the tip of my finger packing my camper axle bearings and it took two hours for it to stop bleeding. Needs alot of pressure.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm out for a while. Blood clots in lungs


So still in icu, 2 days. BLood clots both sides of lungs But they caught it in time so I'll be out soon. Made it some 775 miles for the year, and 90,000' of climbing. Not sure what caused them at this point. On blood thinners and o2. One thing is true, all my riding had my heart like a race...




www.mtbr.com





I've been on Warfarin for a long time (after two blood clots) and I don't have issues. You'll probably be on a more modern medicine and you'll want to see how your body and clotting react when you're on the med.

I switched to flats (Chesters) awhile ago and certainly got bit by them plenty of times and I crashed hard enough to break a clavicle, a scapula, four ribs and needed a few stitches in a couple of places on my forehead a couple of years ago. But, ymmv, talk with your doctor.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I often come in from a ride looking like I have been doing something heroic. It's just mundane holes from thorns and gorse on overgrown tracks.

I had to stop in the last 24 hour World Solo Champs I rode because I managed to open up my knee on a stretchy part of it so no amount of duct tape could control the flow. It was only when I stopped for a coffee in the race cafe and had an interesting pool of blood on the floor that I realised it may not be wise to continue, all the goodness was leaking out of me.

Another 24 hour race I opened up a forearm in a crash. I was able to control that with duct tape. I did get it dressed by the medics but their dressings didn't last a lap and it took too long for them to faff around fixing it. I found self-applied duct tape and paper towel was good for 2 laps. The only problem was ripping the tape off my hairy arms to replace the duct tape. It was difficult to suppress the wimpy whining. I now have an immense sense of admiration for those Brazilian ladies.

I suppose the answer is stretchy duct tape. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Being on blood thinners and cutting yourself is an issue, but it can be mitigated. A bigger concern with regards to anticoagulants/antiplatelets as it relates to MTB is a brain bleed. Trauma protocols typically consider any head injury when on these medications to be considered a Level 2 at the very least as the risk of a subdural or subarachnoid hematoma are increased significantly. That said, I say live your life the way you want, just know the risks of what you're doing and proceed as warranted.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Bikeworks said:


> Being on blood thinners and cutting yourself is an issue, but it can be mitigated. A bigger concern with regards to anticoagulants/antiplatelets as it relates to MTB is a brain bleed. Trauma protocols typically consider any head injury when on these medications to be considered a Level 2 at the very least as the risk of a subdural or subarachnoid hematoma are increased significantly. That said, I say live your life the way you want, just know the risks of what you're doing and proceed as warranted.


This is true. I have to say my helmet did a good job. I was actually in a gravel race and went down and slammed into a ditch. I think my helmet must have hit a couple of smaller rocks that damaged it and the force telescoped through to my scalp. But my shoulder and ribs took most of the force. I'm not sure what happened, I was tired and I think I took a curve too fast. Three nights in the hospital.

I try to remind myself I'm not allowed to have big crashes and generally ride pretty conservatively.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I have had 7 cardioversions, I was out for all of them. One left me with a nasty burn on my chest from the patch. I was on coumadin for a few months, and Pradaxa also. The issue is stopping the bleeding if you get a major gash, but mainly internal bleeding if you take a hard blow to the abdomen for example you might not know you're bleeding internally etc. without being checked out.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

telemike said:


> I'm going on a temporary (I hope) course of blood thinners for about two months. If you are on them or have been, what do I have to expect with mountain biking?


For me, thinners made common scraps and dirt rashes seem like I needed stiches. Once had a ~1" square scrape on my knee, and by the time I finished riding, my sock was soaked and people at the trailhead looked at me like I was nuts. After a couple months of that mess I requested I be taken off of thinners. Doc agreed, and said the benefit of my aggressive riding was better for my heart than thinners with potential bleeding risk. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

No one has mentioned that they make bruises seem much worse with impressive discoloration. They tend to last longer too.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes, bruises can look gruesome, for a while. I was on some blood thinner after getting a stent. At the 1 year follow-up the electrophysiologist was so impressed that I'd lost 70 lbs...but he wasn't so impressed that I was mtbing to do it. I expressed my concern about bleeding out on the trail, and we agreed I should stop taking it. 

325 mg aspirin every day is what he opted for. I bleed pretty good for a minute, but then it clots up pretty well.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I went down hard this morning, banged my head but not too hard. But I also took a pretty good chunk of skin out of both legs (about the size of a dime) and a big scratch starting above my knee (on the back) and running down behind it. One of the dime size chunks bled a little running down my leg but not even to my sock.

I don't know why I do so well on Warfarin, but I do, and that's why I haven't tried to switch to anything else. I think I've been on the same dose for a decade and I don't really watch what I eat in regards to dark greens, etc. but my numbers always come out within the desired range. I have a protein S deficiency with a factor 2 (or maybe it's a factor 1, I really should know this) so I'm susceptible to clots.

I have gotten some pretty gruesome bruises in the past but today's hits aren't bruising at this point.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I started taking Prasugrel after my heart attack and stents mod in June. I’m always getting little cuts and scrapes that seem to bleed a lot but I haven’t had anything serious yet. 

I surfed 2-3 days a couple of weeks ago and I had all kinds of gnarly bruises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's a writeup on the cardio version procedure that sums it up.








Cardioversion


If your heart has an irregular (uneven) beat or is beating too fast.




www.heart.org





On the blood thinner front, I was on one along with aspirin for several years following an MI.
I sprung leaks routinely! Just sitting there, I would notice a leak running down and making yet another mess. After a few years of that, I was taken off the prescription but still use the aspirin. Leaks are far and few between now.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

celswick said:


> I started taking Prasugrel after my heart attack and stents mod in June. I'm always getting little cuts and scrapes that seem to bleed a lot but I haven't had anything serious yet.
> 
> I surfed 2-3 days a couple of weeks ago and I had all kinds of gnarly bruises.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah, I forgot- I also take aspirin every day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oaken (Apr 18, 2004)

I’ve been on Elequis after a post knee surgery DVT (clot).
never has been an issue, except for bleeding longer. I‘ve got to have a styptic pen in the bathroom for the occasional nick.
For longer backcountry rides, I have always brought an unopened crazy glue and a ziplock. I’ve done that long before the thinner. 
You can glue a cut together and it’ll allow you to get back down the trail.
it might also work for reattaching a thin slice from your fingertip after a cooking mishap 
ultrasound today to see if I can get off of the thinner.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been on Eliquis since after having an AFIB incident (and cardioversion) in June 2020 and will be for life according to the cardiologist. He told me not to worry about bleeding out from cuts, scrapes, scratches, etc and as a diehard flat pedals user, it hasn't been an issue at all for me. What he did say to concern myself with is a big crash where I may have internal bleeding and not know. He suggested I go to the ER after a big crash. Luckily, knock on wood, that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Definitely the 2x day 15mg xarelto caused me sore tooth gums and “other” as side effects. 
But fortunately no passing blood in stool. 
Had to brush 3x , floss, etc. gums bled easily and sore.
Took 1 week into 1x day 20mg for my gums back to “normal” feeling.
Yes, bruise easier now and they stay longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

Natures blood thinners and anti-thrombics
Safe, healthy, very effective and cost effective ($25 a month)
Twice a day and stay well hydrated
Cayenne Pepper Extract 500mg
Vitamin-E 400iu
Nattokinase 2000fu
Serrapeptase 40,000sfu


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

In2falling said:


> Natures blood thinners and anti-thrombics
> Safe, healthy, very effective and cost effective ($25 a month)
> Twice a day and stay well hydrated
> Cayenne Pepper Extract 500mg
> ...


In2falling - your a longtime member.
This looks like spam, not you right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

mtbdudex said:


> In2falling - your a longtime member.
> This looks like spam, not you right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No spam all these are biologically/medically proven facts, 100s of medcial research papers on them (I have read lots of them). I use this for cardiovascular/circulation health.
Not going to be used by many doctors, cardiologists or hematologist. There is no $$$ it (pharmaceutical salesmen) or they are ignorant on alternative medicine.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

In2falling said:


> No spam all these are biologically/medically proven facts, 100s of medcial research papers on them (I have read lots of them). I use this for cardiovascular/circulation health.
> Not going to be used by many doctors, cardiologists or hematologist. There is no $$$ it (pharmaceutical salesmen) or they are ignorant on alternative medicine.


I live in a country with free health care. There is no motive to do health procedures or put people on continuing medication for profit reasons.
In fact they are very keen to minimise medical interventions.
So the question is, why do they not use alternative medicine?
I suggest because it does not work and is also a profit motivated industry keen to keep the gullible buying its products.
If it did work, they would use it rather than incur the expense..


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

In2falling said:


> No spam all these are biologically/medically proven facts, 100s of medcial research papers on them (I have read lots of them). I use this for cardiovascular/circulation health.
> Not going to be used by many doctors, cardiologists or hematologist. There is no $$$ it (pharmaceutical salesmen) or they are ignorant on alternative medicine.





Velobike said:


> I live in a country with free health care. There is no motive to do health procedures or put people on continuing medication for profit reasons.
> In fact they are very keen to minimise medical interventions.
> So the question is, why do they not use alternative medicine?
> I suggest because it does not work and is also a profit motivated industry keen to keep the gullible buying its products.
> If it did work, they would use it rather than incur the expense..


For me it all comes down to having reputable 3rd party testing that follows statistically valid methodology.

These subjective claims are that, just opinions and talk. Need facts and data. 

Way too much snake oil out there.
This thread won’t change anyones mindset on that either. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

"Need facts and data"
Its out there, just need to research it.
A couple on nattokinase, a powerful antithrombotic.
"A single-dose of oral nattokinase potentiates thrombolysis and anti-coagulation profiles"








A single-dose of oral nattokinase potentiates thrombolysis and anti-coagulation profiles


Our aim was to determine the quantitative effects of a single-dose of Nattokinase (NK) administration on coagulation/fibrinolysis parameters comprehensively in healthy male subjects. A double-blind, placebo-controlled cross-over NK intervention study ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




"Toxicological assessment of nattokinase" (Safe, can take an entire bottle of it)








Toxicological assessment of nattokinase derived from Bacillus subtilis var. natto


Subtilisin NAT, commonly known as “nattokinase,” is a fibrinolytic enzyme produced by the bacterial strain B. subtilis var. natto, which plays a centr…




www.sciencedirect.com





"Way too much snake oil out there."
I agree there lots of really useless stuff and false claims, that does not mean everything is useless.

"mindset"
My mind set is to avoid taking pharmaceuticals (over counter/prescription) as much as possible.
Medical errors (pharmaceuticals/procedures) is the third leading cause of death in the US and most pharmaceuticals fix one thing and then end up breaking three other things.


----------

